# Plow for a Full size Jeep



## AKAMC (Dec 20, 2008)

Does anyone still make a plow for an 89 Grand Wagoneer or J10/20 full size jeep?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Somebody here a short while back had a brand new Fisher Minute Mount on a Wagoneer. It was a 7'6" RD. Whether or not modifications were done I don't know or recall. If you can get a Fisher to Alaska, I'm sure it can be installed with minimal work. The Fisher ematch site doesn't go back to 1989, so I couldn't see anything specifically for you.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

My guess would be nobody makes them anymore so you'll either have to find an old one or fab something. What brands/dealers are in your area? I know of a Meyers dealer that would probably have a mount but no idea what shipping a mount to Alaska would be. Back when those full size jeeps were still being made pretty much everything around here was either Meyer or Western.


----------

